# Karo Parisyan Is A Dick



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

If anyone was just watching TUF 5 you would know what I mean, he just starts going up to Nate Diaz, who by the way is a real good friend of Manny's, Karo's cousin, and just starts grabbing his head and messing with him like Nate was a 2 year old, Nate asked him to stop, and then Karo got all defensive and wanted to fight Nate, Karo is a little ***** and needs to grow up, I am sorry to all of you Karo Parisyan fans out there, but your boy is a complete ass. Picking on a much less experienced fighter, and not to mention Karo probally out weighs Nate by 15-20 pounds. 

In short, Karo Parisyan is a dick and needs to grow up.


----------



## g_godd (May 28, 2007)

i agree i hate karo he is a lame ass peice of sh*t and he will never be champion


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't like him, but he is a great fighter.....


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

Without a doubt Karo Parisyan is a great fighter, and I have complete respect for the guys talent, but outside of the octagon, I have no respect for this guy anymore, Nate clearly showed Karo that he didnt appreciate what Karo was doing, and so Karo got upset and wanted to knock a 15-20 pound less experienced fighter out just because he asked him to stop messing with him because he didnt appreciate what Karo was doing? Karo is a litte ***** and needs to grow up, he just made a complete ass out of himself.


----------



## KonaBoy (May 28, 2007)

he is a punk ass and i hopr nick diaz kicks his f ucken ass


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

I agree...can't stand Karo and I've posted in another thread that I don't think Karo will ever be champ.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

*Karo "The Dick" Parisyan*

I'll try to make this short and sweet, hopefully I don't get flamed to much...

First of all I want to make it clear, I respect Karo as a fighter, excellent judo/striking, always brings it, yada yada yada.

BUT the guy is a cocky dick. I used to really like Karo, but then I found out what kind of person he is. The biggest factor was reading a few of his recent interviews. What stood out to me most was when he explained his losses, well..according to him he's never lost of fight. He made excuses (lengthy ones at that) for *every* loss he has ever had, it was ridiculous, I couldn't believe it, I had never seen any fighter make so many excuses in my life.

That pissed me off, and then add on how cocky he seems to act pretty much all the time just makes me really dislike the guy. And after seeing how he acted on TUF tonight just made me post a thread like this. He acted like a complete douchebag. Okay, yes, some will argue Diaz shouldn't have been so sensitive, but Karo acted like he was the Welterweight champ or something, "Does he know who I am??" blahblahblah.

God he pisses me off, I wish I never knew what his personality like because I would still be a fan. Sorry guys, I'll stop rambling, I just wanted to see if anyone else feels this way about Karo. I hope the Fitch fight happens and Karo loses, his attitude just makes me want to see him fail.

P.S Sorry Damone.

P.P.S I hope Manny Gamburyan loses tonight.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

Karo Is The Man!!!!!


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah it seems like karos kinda a prick and likes fuckin with pple or diaz kinda took it the wrong way , idk theyre both crazy mutherfuckers tho. did u hear what they both were saying? karos likes "just wait till i see him in the street" and shit and nates like "if he gets any closer ill pop his ass" i was like holy shit man. i bet nates older brother nick is pissed and probably wants to kick karos ass now. i hope the rematch happens so he does:thumb02:


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

KonaBoy said:


> he is a punk ass and i hopr nick diaz kicks his f ucken ass


right just like he did last time


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Meh, people like Nick Diaz and his zaniness, I like Karo and his arrogance. I think that arrogance makes him fight the way he does, and that, to me, is what makes me a huge fan. Karo's an extremely fun fighter to watch, and he's consistent. This, in turn, makes me want watch him. I really couldn't care less if he acts like a prick outside of the Octagon, because I'll probably never meet the guy, so I don't have any emotional attachment to how he acts otherwise.

He get's shit done in the Octagon. He makes fights exciting. Is this not enough for people?


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Damnit some other guy posted a similar thread as I was typing this one...oh well, I go into more detail.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> Meh, people like Nick Diaz and his zaniness, I like Karo and his arrogance. I think that arrogance makes him fight the way he does, and that, to me, is what makes me a huge fan. Karo's an extremely fun fighter to watch, and he's consistent. This, in turn, makes me want watch him. I really couldn't care less if he acts like a prick outside of the Octagon, because I'll probably never meet the guy, so I don't have any emotional attachment to how he acts otherwise.
> 
> He get's shit done in the Octagon. He makes fights exciting. Is this not enough for people?


i guess imo karo and frank are kinda the same, both are good fighters but both are kinda pricks, actually imo karo is a bigger prick than frank. frank actually seems like a nice guy, he just uses his arrogance for fun like making videos lol. but karo is just a plain arrogant prick.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> Meh, people like Nick Diaz and his zaniness, I like Karo and his arrogance. I think that arrogance makes him fight the way he does, and that, to me, is what makes me a huge fan. Karo's an extremely fun fighter to watch, and he's consistent. This, in turn, makes me want watch him. I really couldn't care less if he acts like a prick outside of the Octagon, because I'll probably never meet the guy, so I don't have any emotional attachment to how he acts otherwise.
> 
> He get's shit done in the Octagon. He makes fights exciting. Is this not enough for people?


He's a great fighter, fun to watch, always brings it. If he was only arrogant I could handle it.

What I can handle is when he sits down and makes and excuse for every one of his losses, according to Karo he has never lost a bloody fight!

I could go on but I was posting my "Karo "The Dick" Parisyan" thread while this one was being posted, so all my reasoning is on there, I recommend going to read mine because it is more detailed than this one.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

I hope he gets smashed, which he will if he goes up against any of the top WW.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Karo did appear to be a bit of prick in the Diaz situation


----------



## UFCfan610 (Mar 28, 2007)

Karo's an over-rated bum....


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

i cant believe karo was ******* saying nate was trying to fight him. nate was the one who didnt want to have anything to do with him and karo was trying to start shit. i thought karo was cool until now. he's just like manny. **** both of them.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The thing is that Karo's always been an arrogant prick. If you have actually followed his career for a while, then you can see that. I don't really see how all of a sudden Karo is this bad guy. He's cocky, he's always been cocky, it's just the way he is. Am I condoning it? No, but it's not anything new. He's an exciting fighter, and in his whole career, he has never had, to my recollection, a boring fight. This is what makes people fans of his. He throws people, he pounds people, and he pushes his opponents to a pace some have never been before. As expected, I'm a huge Karo fan. Always have been, always will be. 

Nick Diaz throws shoes at people, he sucker punches people, he calls them names, etc etc etc. Of course, he has fans, and they all respect his fighting style. So, why is Karo all of a sudden getting backlash? Is it because he acted like he always does on a reality show?


----------



## sleeptones (Feb 4, 2007)

flourhead said:


> i cant believe karo was ******* saying nate was trying to fight him. nate was the one who didnt want to have anything to do with him and karo was trying to start shit. i thought karo was cool until now. he's just like manny. **** both of them.



owned, ya i had alot of respect for Karo, i thought he was more disciplined then that and had more respect for people oh well its no surprise. *fart*


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Karo did appear to be a bit of prick in the Diaz situation


Well your definition of a "prick" is obviously skewed. He is a prick man.


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

Ya dude, like I said he is a dick outside the octagon, but I respect his ability inside the octagon, god, why cant all UFC fighters just be like Randy Couture, George St. Pierre, & Andrei Arlovski outside the ring? They are all very respectful and the only time they become dicks is when people mess with them, and you really have to mess with them in order to piss those three world class gentlemen off, unlike Karo, who snaps at people when they tell him to stop touching him and it makes that person feels uncomfortable, KARO IS A P.O.S.!


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 15, 2006)

Karo must have felt like a champion for once being around all those guys. 
F'n dildo.


----------



## green teabagger (Mar 4, 2007)

Damone said:


> The thing is that Karo's always been an arrogant prick. If you have actually followed his career for a while, then you can see that. I don't really see how all of a sudden Karo is this bad guy. He's cocky, he's always been cocky, it's just the way he is. Am I condoning it? No, but it's not anything new. He's an exciting fighter, and in his whole career, he has never had, to my recollection, a boring fight. This is what makes people fans of his. He throws people, he pounds people, and he pushes his opponents to a pace some have never been before. As expected, I'm a huge Karo fan. Always have been, always will be.
> 
> Nick Diaz throws shoes at people, he sucker punches people, he calls them names, etc etc etc. Of course, he has fans, and they all respect his fighting style. So, why is Karo all of a sudden getting backlash? Is it because he acted like he always does on a reality show?


 I'm with you on that one, don't see why karo is getting hate al of a sudden.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

hahaha look at these kids talking shit about Karo now, f*cking clowns :thumbsdown:


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> hahaha look at these kids talking shit about Karo now, f*cking clowns :thumbsdown:


Hey that was a great impersonation of Karo Parisyan, best one I have ever seen! 

You prick.


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

green teabagger said:


> I'm with you on that one, don't see why karo is getting hate al of a sudden.


Its because I really dont see a problem with picking on people your own size, but I mean these guys were smaller, less experienced, and they were friends with Karo's cousin, that is why all of a sudden Karo is getting serious hate, you dont mess with people who are smaller than you, it makes you look like a complete dick. And that is exactly what Karo looked like tonight.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

I knew Karo was arrogant and didn't mind so much because it was counter-weighted by his great fights.
He took it to a whole nother level though acting all agressive and having a pissing contest to show everyone in the house he is the man. Annoying as hell and big time lame.

So I don't know any more. I may just route against him seeing what kind of annoying character he has.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

grow up you ***, your talking shit about a pro fighter you dont even know , thats being a bitch


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

excuse me for not being karo's #1 fan. thats the first time i've seen him outside of the octagon and he's a prick. even if i had followed his whole career i would still hate him because he's a piece of shit.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

silvawand said:


> Well your definition of a "prick" is obviously skewed. He is a prick man.


I actually thought that Karo was a likeable guy but i guess not. But he's nowhere near as bad as MAnny


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> grow up you ***, your talking shit about a pro fighter you dont even know , thats being a bitch


Yea, you should be talking, trying to bash "kids" over the internet for hating on someone you dont even know, now make yourself look smart and just shut up. Learn to pick your battles.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> grow up you ***, your talking shit about a pro fighter you dont even know , thats being a bitch


You're calling someone a *** to someone you don't even know, thats being a bitch :thumb02:


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

IDL said:


> You're calling someone a *** to someone you don't even know, thats being a bitch :thumb02:



I believe Punishment101 just got owned! Reps for IDL!raise01:


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Borgstede said:


> Yea, you should be talking, trying to bash "kids" over the internet for hating on someone you dont even know, now make yourself look smart and just shut up. Learn to pick your battles.


are you half retarded or what ? your talking shit about a guy you dont even know personally, you see a 4 minute clip of him on spike you jump on the internet and start bashing the guy , like i said grow the **** up


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

LMFAO! This is the funniest thing I've ever seen. Karo goes from being worshipped to being dissed by noobs. Make up your mind please.


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> are you half retarded or what ? your talking shit about a guy you dont even know personally, you see a 4 minute clip of him on spike you jump on the internet and start bashing the guy , like i said grow the **** up


Who said I didnt like him before and this just pushed me to the verge of hating him, assumptions make people look like dicks, guess what you are looking like right now? Dont go near Paris Hilton, she might try to eat you.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

IDL said:


> You're calling someone a *** to someone you don't even know, thats being a bitch :thumb02:


naw thats being straight up, karos earned his respect whats this tool ever done ? talk smack about a pro fighter... your just as dumb as he is, damn you kids should go back to sherdog


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> naw thats being straight up, karos earned his respect whats this tool ever done ? talk smack about a pro fighter... your just as dumb as he is, damn you kids should go back to sherdog


Why, because I didn't like the character Karo showed?


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> naw thats being straight up, karos earned his respect whats this tool ever done ? talk smack about a pro fighter... your just as dumb as he is


Apparently anyone who disagrees with you is either half-retarded or dumb, or a little *****, lol i bet you have lots of friends in real life.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

im sorry i didnt know what kind of person karo was before i saw that clip. its obvious he acts just like manny and i've seen enough of manny to hate him.


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

flourhead said:


> im sorry i didnt know what kind of person karo was before i saw that clip. its obvious he acts just like manny and i've seen enough of manny to hate him.


Amen my friend, I hate both of them, they are way to cocky, people need to learn how to be like George St. Pierre, in other words, these fighters need to show a little bit more respect for each other.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Borgstede said:


> Apparently anyone who disagrees with you is either half-retarded or dumb, or a little *****, lol i bet you have lots of friends in real life.


my friends arent half retarded buddy


----------



## BBoE (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't give a shit if he's the second coming, it's how you treat people that's what counts and Karo is an ass. He was talking about getting respect why doesn't he treat others the way he thinks he should be treated. No character, no honor.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

IDL said:


> Why, because I didn't like the character Karo showed?


if you wanna say that thats fine, when you start calling Karo a little bitch and shit , thats pretty ******* lame


----------



## green teabagger (Mar 4, 2007)

you condone Karo and manny yet i see nothing on your opinion of nick and nate, who tripped on 3 words.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Borgstede said:


> Amen my friend, I hate both of them, they are way to cocky, people need to learn how to be like George St. Pierre, in other words, these fighters need to show a little bit more respect for each other.


Except GSP is almost sickeningly nice, he should keep his respect for his opponents, but he needs to show more self respect by straying from the nice guy thing a little bit.


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> my friends arent half retarded buddy


Wow you have a serious talent that is a gift from god, being able to tell if people are half-retarded over the internet without even knowing them, dude you need to write a book and just put everyones name in the world in the book and then off to the side just put how intelligent they are, man you could save some people some serious money on getting tested, and then you could spend that money trying to make everyone think that you arent really a world class prick at all!!


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

^ i didnt even read that bullshit and to tell you the truth i really dont care, ive said my piece , now enuff with you kids


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Except GSP is almost sickeningly nice, he should keep his respect for his opponents, but he needs to show more self respect by straying from the nice guy thing a little bit.


I agree but I would rather see an overly nice guy rather then seeing Karo, who is just a straight up prick.


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> ^ i didnt even read that bullshit and to tell you the truth i really dont care, ive said my piece , now enuff with you kids


Lol what a tool, calling everyone kids like he is so much superior than everyone who has posted hate towards Karo on this thread, ohhh my god guys, Punishment101 must be Karo Parisyan, just when I thought Karo couldnt fit the definition of prick any better than the way he fit it tonight.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

i respect karo for his skills, but imo from what i seen hes just like matt hughes , a prick.


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

TKOSPIKE said:


> i respect karo for his skills, but imo from what i seen hes just like matt hughes , a prick.


Agreed except I think Matt Hughes isnt as big of a prick as Karo, I mean dont get me wrong here, I still think Matt Hughes is a prick, but I dont know if anyone compares to Karo Parisyan at the moment.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Borgstede said:


> Agreed except I think Matt Hughes isnt as big of a prick as Karo, I mean dont get me wrong here, I still think Matt Hughes is a prick, but I dont know if anyone compares to Karo Parisyan at the moment.


lol ya. jesus everyones emotions explodin tonight or what haha


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

I hate Diaz, he's always "wah wah wah, I'm Nate Diaz, I have no sense of humour and I'm all tough talk" screw him.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

come on ppl

this is reality tv

im willing to wager dollars to donuts hmmm donuts wait where was i oh yah....im guessing dana or the producers apporoached karo and sorta said you know just gets things riled up a bit


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

hollando said:


> come on ppl
> 
> this is reality tv
> 
> im willing to wager dollars to donuts hmmm donuts wait where was i oh yah....im guessing dana or the producers apporoached karo and sorta said you know just gets things riled up a bit


OMG this makes perfect sense, wait except for the fact that Dana White has already thrown 3 people out of the house for getting everyone riled up.


----------



## EbonGear (Dec 31, 2006)

Karo was trying to be a bad ass punking Nate, he's a ******* douche. Karo is a punk bitch who needs to go and pick up his tooth...


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Borgstede said:


> OMG this makes perfect sense, wait except for the fact that Dana White has already thrown 3 people out of the house for getting everyone riled up.


i apologize i didnt state this correctly

not to fire up the house....to get ratings....

think about it 

last week when we all saw the preview for the karo vs nate confrontation everyone was like what the hell is going on....and we come on the forum and blab about it

dont trust reality tv man.....we only see what they want us to see....


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

EbonGear said:


> Karo was trying to be a bad ass punking Nate, he's a ******* douche. Karo is a punk bitch who needs to go and pick up his tooth...


exactly, i always thought he was a bitch who talks too much crap. I can't wait for him to get a fight with GSP and get humiliated. I hope diaz woops mannys ass hes just like his cousin.


----------



## BBoE (Jun 8, 2007)

hollando said:


> come on ppl
> 
> this is reality tv
> 
> im willing to wager dollars to donuts hmmm donuts wait where was i oh yah....im guessing dana or the producers apporoached karo and sorta said you know just gets things riled up a bit


If that was the case I think once he went outside Karo would have been laughing at the way he got Nate all riled up.


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

Sure the guy seems to be a douche bag. But hey, so does Diaz. I just can't stand the "does he know who I am?" crap.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

*Yup a D*ck vs D*ck fight*


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

you know what man

im gonna give him the benefit of doubt on this one

perhaps because i enjoy his throws to much to flame him

also if you have the link to these interviews id appriciate them


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

silvawand said:


> I'll try to make this short and sweet, hopefully I don't get flamed to much...
> 
> First of all I want to make it clear, I respect Karo as a fighter, excellent judo/striking, always brings it, yada yada yada.
> 
> ...


It is quite alright.

I do like how you posted, in good detail, why you don't like Karo. Many will just say "He's a dick" without ever explaining why he is. I applaud you for this, actually. However, my Karo nuthuggery is forcing me to disagree with you.

He is a prick, but it's been that way for as long as I can remember. Not really bothersome to me, as Karo always brings the goods to the Octagon. He doesn't fight dirty, so that's another reason why I think he could get away with being cocky. I've never really seen Karo try to cheat, and more often than not, he backs up what he says he's going to do. He's an exciting, consistent fighter. I like watching those types, and that pudgy Armenian is fun as hell to watch. 

People like Nick Diaz, and that's fine, but his attitude is even worse than Karo's. Karo doesn't sucker punch people, or throw shoes at them. Instead, he just acts like he's the best in the world. The one thing those 2 have in common is that they're consistently exciting.

So, people don't like Karo? That's cool, but I dig the hell out of the guy. He's just so damn great to watch, because he brings that level of fun and skill that is unmatched.


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Meh, people like Nick Diaz and his zaniness, I like Karo and his arrogance. I think that arrogance makes him fight the way he does, and that, to me, is what makes me a huge fan. Karo's an extremely fun fighter to watch, and he's consistent. This, in turn, makes me want watch him. I really couldn't care less if he acts like a prick outside of the Octagon, because I'll probably never meet the guy, so I don't have any emotional attachment to how he acts otherwise.
> 
> He get's shit done in the Octagon. He makes fights exciting. Is this not enough for people?


Damone once again you are on the money! Why do people get so emotionally attached to fighters outside the Octagon. Unless these fighters are friends..relatives..neighbors...or have anything to do with your personal life...stop bashing and hating on them. You guys are all acting like little girls and complaining to why Karo is a prick..why Manny is an ass..why so and so is this. Let it go! All that matters is what happens in the octagon and thats what you pay to watch!


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

KO Power said:


> Damone once again you are on the money! Why do people get so emotionally attached to fighters outside the Octagon. Unless these fighters are friends..relatives..neighbors...or have anything to do with your personal life...stop bashing and hating on them. You guys are all acting like little girls and complaining to why Karo is a prick..why Manny is an ass..why so and so is this. Let it go! All that matters is what happens in the octagon and thats what you pay to watch!


I think people (me included) like to route for fighters they like and learning about their character affects how you percieve them. If I think a guy is a douche bag i'm not going to route for him obviously (unless the other guy's a bigger douche bag of course).


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

*^^^^*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Damone again.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> It is quite alright.
> 
> I do like how you posted, in good detail, why you don't like Karo. Many will just say "He's a dick" without ever explaining why he is. I applaud you for this, actually. However, my Karo nuthuggery is forcing me to disagree with you.
> 
> ...


See, I never really realized what Karo's personality was like until very recently. I've seen quite a lot of his fights, but I don't think I ever watched anymore than just the fight itself. I wish I never would have read any of his interviews, or seen how he acted on TUF (although it is arguable that what he did was for ratings) even still, it's really the excuses he made for his loses that took it over the top for me. I'll try and find that interview, it was either on ufcjunkie.com or ufcmania.com.

Personally, I've never been a fan of Nick Diaz.

But to sum it all up, Karo is one hell of an exciting (and skilled) fighter, and he realy is a lot of fun to watch. To put it in one sentence, I don't like him as a person, but I love him as a fighter. And in the world of MMA, when it comes down to it, what they do in the ring is more important than who they are outside of the octagon (from an entertainment perspective).

That's about all I have to say about him though, totally agree with all of what you said.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damone said:


> The thing is that Karo's always been an arrogant prick. If you have actually followed his career for a while, then you can see that. I don't really see how all of a sudden Karo is this bad guy. He's cocky, he's always been cocky, it's just the way he is. Am I condoning it? No, but it's not anything new. He's an exciting fighter, and in his whole career, he has never had, to my recollection, a boring fight. This is what makes people fans of his. He throws people, he pounds people, and he pushes his opponents to a pace some have never been before. As expected, I'm a huge Karo fan. Always have been, always will be.
> 
> Nick Diaz throws shoes at people, he sucker punches people, he calls them names, etc etc etc. Of course, he has fans, and they all respect his fighting style. So, why is Karo all of a sudden getting backlash? Is it because he acted like he always does on a reality show?


That's what I been sayin man how is this new I remember him being this cocky and arrogant in his UFC debut the guy has always been like this everyone used to love him for it :confused02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

silvawand said:


> See, I never really realized what Karo's personality was like until very recently. I've seen quite a lot of his fights, but I don't think I ever watched anymore than just the fight itself. I wish I never would have read any of his interviews, or seen how he acted on TUF (although it is arguable that what he did was for ratings) even still, it's really the excuses he made for his loses that took it over the top for me. I'll try and find that interview, it was either on ufcjunkie.com or ufcmania.com.
> 
> Personally, I've never been a fan of Nick Diaz.
> 
> ...


Excellent post, and I agree that his interviews are usually eye roll inducing. Still, I love that pudgy Armenian.

To WL2FU: You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to WouldLuv2FightU again.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> That's what I been sayin man how is this new I remember him being this cocky and arrogant in his UFC debut the guy has always been like this everyone used to love him for it :confused02:


Exactly, I've said on many occasions that Karo is and always will be a cocky prick, but now the TUF Noobs see it and don't realize that it is "not cool" to bash Karo. Watch the man fight. Period.


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

Pudy Armenian fighters are the most fun to watch(like myself).


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Exactly, I've said on many occasions that Karo is and always will be a cocky prick, but now the TUF Noobs see it and don't realize that it is "not cool" to bash Karo. Watch the man fight. Period.


not calling you a TUF NOOB but I just had to laugh at this post because of the cocky SOB in your avatar haha and i love watching him fight as well and then say things like "Everybody better watch their fookin backs!" and "Bang Bang goodnight, go home!" classic:thumb02:


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Aha.....found it, without to much trouble.



ufcmania said:


> UFC welterweight contender Karo Parisyan likes to talk a lot … about himself.
> 
> I read this interview over at theFormula.com today and realized that “The Heat” has never really lost a fight in his own mind.
> 
> ...


Source: Karo ‘Big Head’ Parisyan is the best at UFC blog for latest news, videos, results, betting odds, fighter interviews and MMA rumors - UFCmania.com

He sure does like to talk, oh well he can fight.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Exactly, I've said on many occasions that Karo is and always will be a cocky prick, but now the TUF Noobs see it and don't realize that it is "not cool" to bash Karo. Watch the man fight. Period.


Hey come on man, just because I only watched his fights (I've seen many karo fights) and never his post fight interviews or anything like that doesn't make me a "TUF noob" simply based on the fact I've only recently discovered his personality (about a month ago.)


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

i dont understand why randy is with him.. 
the only reason as far as i know hes a instructor at Extreme Couture gym.. i dont think randy like him..:dunno: 

i like karo when hes fighting.. after that he transform back into a prick..


----------



## Rev. Maynard (Jun 5, 2007)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> Karo Is The Man!!!!!


Hell yes he is. :thumbsup:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Bring back Nick diaz and let him beat KARO again he got robed last time..


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

I am a Jon Fitch fan and believe he has not been getting the credit he deserves and I think now is a good time for him to come in and fight Karo. Karo showed his ass on this one and I think Fitch would be set to gain some fans in this fight if it were to happen.
Mark


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Borgstede said:


> If anyone was just watching TUF 5 you would know what I mean, he just starts going up to Nate Diaz, who by the way is a real good friend of Manny's, Karo's cousin, and just starts grabbing his head and messing with him like Nate was a 2 year old, Nate asked him to stop, and then Karo got all defensive and wanted to fight Nate, Karo is a little ***** and needs to grow up, I am sorry to all of you Karo Parisyan fans out there, but your boy is a complete ass. Picking on a much less experienced fighter, and not to mention Karo probally out weighs Nate by 15-20 pounds.
> 
> In short, Karo Parisyan is a dick and needs to grow up.


Watchout for a sudden return of Nick Diaz to the UFC and by sheer conicidence will end up fighting Parisyan.
I can see White behind this one even if he has just been stoking Parisyan because he knows he wants Diaz back for some money fights.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

I was so disappointed in Karo watching last night's show.
It was like Hughes teasing GSP all over again, but worse.

Hughes and Karo are no longer in my list of "favorite fighters"

:thumbsdown:


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

I really lost a lot of respect for Karo last night, picking on a much less experienced fighter and wanting to fight him is a bitch move, and afterwards Karo was acting like it was all Nates Fault.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

capt_america said:


> i dont understand why randy is with him..
> the only reason as far as i know hes a instructor at Extreme Couture gym.. i dont think randy like him..:dunno:
> 
> i like karo when hes fighting.. after that he transform back into a prick..



I heard a recent interview with Randy where Randy says that Karo is a very talented fighter, but his problem is he doesn't work that hard and his talent alone won't get him to the top. If I can find it I'll post a link. It doesn't seem to me that Randy particularly likes him all that much. 

Karo is a dick but I love watching his fights. The thing is, this is a sport about kicking someone's ass, not being a nice guy. I've never really been a fan of his anyway and always find myself rooting against him.

Also, I don't think the Matt Hughes comparison is accurate. Matt is arrogant, but he doesn't run around trying to fight people on the street and saying garbage like "You know who I am?!" Matt was also a great champion in the UFC, which Karo will never be.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes he can do stupid things at times but hes an entertaining fighter and not many people use Judo effectively and often in the UFC so i like him.

And there a few judo blackbelts in MMA although many use sweeps and i have seen a few people do throws but were not recognized as Judo.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

capt_america said:


> i dont understand why randy is with him..
> the only reason as far as i know hes a instructor at Extreme Couture gym.. i dont think randy like him..:dunno:
> 
> i like karo when hes fighting.. after that he transform back into a prick..



Well you really dont know how Karo is in person , Randy does... im sure him & Couture get along just great , considering hes cornered him a couple times, there has to be some type of friendship there


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Damone said:


> The thing is that Karo's always been an arrogant prick. If you have actually followed his career for a while, then you can see that. I don't really see how all of a sudden Karo is this bad guy. He's cocky, he's always been cocky, it's just the way he is. Am I condoning it? No, but it's not anything new. He's an exciting fighter, and in his whole career, he has never had, to my recollection, a boring fight. This is what makes people fans of his. He throws people, he pounds people, and he pushes his opponents to a pace some have never been before. As expected, I'm a huge Karo fan. Always have been, always will be.
> 
> Nick Diaz throws shoes at people, he sucker punches people, he calls them names, etc etc etc. Of course, he has fans, and they all respect his fighting style. So, why is Karo all of a sudden getting backlash? Is it because he acted like he always does on a reality show?


I feel the same way about Hughes, of course not ALL of his fights are exciting but you get the point. Hughes gets arrogant sometimes but hes still awesome. :thumbsup:

I can let this slide about Karo, a prickish move but it happens.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow, You can almost hear the respect for Karo flying out the window.

Leave the guy alone. You don't know what happened. Sure Karo is a touchy, mess with you kind of guy. But that's when he likes you. 

I don't know why Nate is coming out of this looking like an innocent little child. Nate's a bigger dick then Karo by far.

Everyone was all excited because Manny just made it to the Semi Finals and Karo looked to me like he was just teasing with Nate. I'm sure that everyone here has watched a good fight and then wanted to slap box or wrestle around with someone. Why is he the dick when Nate gets bent about it. 

Nate was the one that looked like a little thug to me.

Sure Karo did talk trash when he was pissed off, EVERYONE talks trash when they are pissed off.

I didn't like the way that Nate wouldn't go talk to him when Karo wanted to straighten things out. What a PUSS move. 

Karo's all like, Nate come on out so we can talk and Nate's all like, No Dude. Then it's "if he gets close to me I'll pop him."

WTF is that? Karo was trying to tell Nate that he was just messing with him and Nate was the one that wouldn't let it go. Nate talked BIG shit when he knew that no one was going to let shit happen.

Karo has earned the love in my heart for all the he's done in the Octagon and letting a little prick like Nate Diaz and some editing ruin that is just stupid.

I'm still a Karo nuthugger. :thumbsup:


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

*Karo "the bully" Parysian*

It was almost like Karo was picking on a 12 year old kid!!!
It just seemed f*cked up. What's Karo weigh like 180 (not fight fit but walk around)maybe bigger? I don't know. Yes, hughes is arrogant but I've never heard sh*t likes this outta Hughes. I def still wanna see Karo's fights though! The fight with Sanchez ranks up there as one of my favs to watch as well as the Diaz fight.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

So now that we all know what kinda guy Karo is... are we still gonna watch
*:sarcastic04:FIGHTS?!:sarcastic06:*


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Wow, You can almost hear the respect for Karo flying out the window.
> 
> Leave the guy alone. You don't know what happened. Sure Karo is a touchy, mess with you kind of guy. But that's when he likes you.
> 
> ...


That pretty much says it all, solid post bud


End of shitty thread


----------



## Alula (Apr 13, 2007)

DropKick said:


> The thing is, this is a sport about kicking someone's ass, not being a nice guy.


WRONG! This is NOT a sport about 'kicking someone's ass'. This is a sport about determining who is the better fighter based on training, strategy, ability, execution, mentality, et cetera. These are professional athletes, not brawlers and wannabes, they don't just grab these guys off the street.

If you're watching this sport in hopes of satisfying your thirst for savagery, you're watching it for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Alula said:


> WRONG! This is NOT a sport about 'kicking someone's ass'. This is a sport about determining who is the better fighter based on training, strategy, ability, execution, mentality, et cetera. These are professional athletes, not brawlers and wannabes, they don't just grab these guys off the street.
> 
> If you're watching this sport in hopes of satisfying your thirst for savagery, you're watching it for all the wrong reasons.


Thanks for the lecture douche.:thumbsdown: The problem is I never said they weren't professional athletes or that I watch MMA to "satisfy my thirst for savagery", so I'm not sure where you are going with your response.:dunno: 

Oh yeah, the way how they determine who the better fighter is is by KO, TKO, Sub or decision. In other words, who kicked more ass. So again, shut the hell up and have a nice day.:thumb02:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's Joe Lauzon's view of the events, if it hasn't been posted already:
Week 11: A lesson learned - Ultimate Fighting - BostonHerald.com


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Here's Joe Lauzon's view of the events, if it hasn't been posted already:
> Week 11: A lesson learned - Ultimate Fighting - BostonHerald.com


Lauzon seems to be a really humble/grounded type of guy. He proves that Karo has his head so far up his own ass, he can prolly taste his breakfast. Nate comes off as a douche as well, but didn't provoke that issue. Karo is awsome to watch, but needs to grow up. To keep a corner quiet? How are they going to do it in front of 20,000 people in the big show? it's one of those deals now...if Karo gets ko'd...i will prolly smile


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Karo did appear to be a bit of prick in the Diaz situation



Just a bit of a prick?!?!
He was a complete ass. But honestly I dont care cuz he is a kick ass fighter and as Damone was saying you will prolly never meet him so just enjoy his skills rather than worry how much of an ass he is.


----------



## Alula (Apr 13, 2007)

DropKick said:


> Thanks for the lecture douche.:thumbsdown: The problem is I never said they weren't professional athletes or that I watch MMA to "satisfy my thirst for savagery", so I'm not sure where you are going with your response.:dunno:
> 
> Oh yeah, the way how they determine who the better fighter is is by KO, TKO, Sub or decision. In other words, who kicked more ass. So again, shut the hell up and have a nice day.:thumb02:


It's cute how you reveal your insecurities by instantly resorting to name-calling after you've been lectured. I must have really riled you up with my lesson.

I assumed you were the typical WWE fan who did not grasp the concept of this sport. 'Who kicked more ass' is a lot more subjective than 'kicking someone's ass' (which naturally tends to condone 'ignorant ingrate lusting savagery'). For that presumption, I do apologize. 

Remember to keep the animosity off the boards. It's not healthy getting worked up over what someone said over the internet due to your low self-esteem. Have a nice day. :thumb02: 

Concerning the topic;
I agree with the person who said this would help aid the Karo vs Nick 2 fight. Good stuff.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Guess I'm a little late in the thread but I'll jump in with my quick points.

Karo is a dick. The whole thing was stupid, but when he was like "Oh you wanna talk to me bro. You really want to talk to me." Stupid.

Matt Hughes is also a dick. So is Nick Diaz, so are a lot of fighters. However, I do not like Matt Hughes, but I do like Nick Diaz. Do I care if he is "dickier" than Karo? No.

Nick Diaz got a bad rap because he complained about judges, but you can see where he's coming from. I personally felt in the Sanchez fight that he won because of all of his reversals and doing more from the bottom, that's a legitimate sentiment for a fighter to have. As for his "Come on Bitch" all the time, that's just fun  But in interviews, Diaz respects fighters that deserve it if you read them.

Jon Fitch goes under the radar and we all wonder why? This is why. Becuase he's not Nick Diaz, Matt Hughes, or Karo Parisyan. He's a quiet dude that will bang. Unfortunately, that's not what gets 10 threads about you on this forum, nor does it get you sponsors, or Dana setting up big PPV matches because of your bad blood.

Karo is a dick, he started it, he blew it out of proportion. Is he still a great fighter? Of course. Would I kick it with him? Never. Will he ever get a title shot? NO. Here's why, like stated earlier he doesn't train very hard I hear. Which means by the time he gets to a title shot (Mid '08 at the earliest) he will probably lose a fight in that time and go right back to Square One.

Diaz will beat Manny


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

For the first time in MMA I would love to see a tag team match, Karo & Manny vs. Nick and Nate, that would be a kickass fight, or I would just like to see them fight all in the same night.


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> That pretty much says it all, solid post bud
> 
> 
> End of shitty thread


 Dont be angry at the thread just because everyone in this thread was against you and thought you were Karo Parisyan, by the way didnt you lose a bet that said that you had to leave the forums for ever a while back?


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

everybody ? you and 1 other clown is everybody ! BWAHAHAHAH chew on a dick b!tch


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

And you think Karo isnt a dick? Here is something straight from Joe Lauzon, he wrote it himself.

" Fortunately, everything was cool between Manny and Nate regardless of what happened with Karo. From the Team Penn dressing room, we could hear something was going on between Karo and Diaz, and we figured it had something to do with how Nate’s brother had lost a real close decision to Karo. I guess that wasn’t the start of the problems, but Karo was bringing it up, saying things like, “Go ask your brother what happens when you try to fight me.” 

After one of my fights, Karo gave me a hard time, too. He came over and yelled across the mat something to the extent of, “Hey, nice fight,” and I just said, “Thanks.” He starts saying, “Oh, is that all you have to say to me? ‘Thanks?’ Speak up and say a little more next time.” What more do you say, though, without coming off as cocky, when someone congratulates you? “Oh yeah, I’m the man. I just won my fight with ease and killed that guy. I rule!” That’s not my style. The incident with me happened before the problems he had with Nate, so I could see where Diaz was coming from. I don’t think Karo had any problems with me, it’s just his attitude and how he comes off can rub people the wrong way."


Karo is a straight up prick and needs to be put in his place, I want to see him fight George St. Pierre, then we will see Karo talking shit about GSP after GSP whoops his ass all over the octagon.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Borgstede said:


> For the first time in MMA I would love to see a tag team match


Do you have any idea how awesome that could be? Imagine Fedor and aleksander together.......sorry off topic.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

> Karo is a straight up prick and needs to be put in his place, I want to see him fight George St. Pierre, then we will see Karo talking shit about GSP after GSP whoops his ass all over the octagon.


LMAO just like he did last time they fought right ? HAHAHA


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> LMAO just like he did last time they fought right ? HAHAHA


Im not sure if I read GSP's record right but maybe you can tell me if this says GSP won...

Outcome: Win 
Defeated: Karo Parisyan 
How He Defeated: Unanimous Decision 
Event: UFC 46: Super Natural 
Date: 01/31/2004 
Round: 3 
Minute: 5:00


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

he won, he didnt whoop his ass all over the octagon like you say he would, maybe you should actually watch the fight dude, now stop f*cking replying too me , your annoying as ****


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> he won, he didnt whoop his ass all over the octagon like you say he would, maybe you should actually watch the fight dude, now stop f*cking replying too me , your annoying as ****


GSP would destroy Karo in a fight, GSP has greatly matured as a fighter now, and me being annoying? lol really? wow. Well since I am the one who made this thread, I dont think I will stop replying to it anytime soon. So just go ahead and walk away, enless you have no friends and just want someone to talk to. So if your reply to this, I will no you just are lonely and just want a friend.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

i agree gsp would severely beat karo up. matt hughes could take him too. karos still needs some work if he wants to beat those 2. especially gsp.


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

TKOSPIKE said:


> i agree gsp would severely beat karo up. matt hughes could take him too. karos still needs some work if he wants to beat those 2. especially gsp.


Agreed


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Borgstede said:


> GSP would destroy Karo in a fight, GSP has greatly matured as a fighter now, and me being annoying? lol really? wow. Well since I am the one who made this thread, I dont think I will stop replying to it anytime soon. So just go ahead and walk away, enless you have no friends and just want someone to talk to. So if your reply to this, I will no you just are lonely and just want a friend.


are you 10 yrs old ? 

go here & prove me wrong child http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-lounge/4054-post-your-picture-thread.html


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

**** both of them . Nate runs his mouth alot anyway so does karo .
karo is way more talented but i agree he was acting tough around somone 15 pounds smaller then him and less expreienced.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

wow, this is the first time I wished that I had watched an episode of TUF 5. Why does it seem like most guys that are really good go on TUF and end up looking like assholes? 

Didn't that happen to Matt Hughes on TUF? I don't remember very many people disliking him until he was on there and GSP was made out to be some stoic hero. I'm calling bullshit and opportunistic editing.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

thanks for the negative rep whoever. I made a pretty thorough post IMO


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> I was so disappointed in Karo watching last night's show.
> It was like Hughes teasing GSP all over again, but worse.
> 
> Hughes and Karo are no longer in my list of "favorite fighters"
> ...


I was disappointed myself at what a comical macho clown Karo acted like but he’s still one of my favorite fighters. Think about it most of these kids (on the TUF 5) are in their early 20’s and have little education or exposure to the adult world. Most on the show act like insecure high school boys strutting around puffed up and macho, they remind me of little boys trying to be tough.

The Joe Lauzon is one of the only fighters on the show who acts like an adult.

Remember Karo is only 24, just a kid, hopefully he’ll learn how to act.
You NEVER see Randy Couture, Anderson Silva, Fedor, GSP, Hendo, etc acting like that.
The bottom line is if you want respect you have to show respect, act like a punk, well…..


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> are you 10 yrs old ?
> 
> go here & prove me wrong child http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-lounge/4054-post-your-picture-thread.html


I would rather not have some old guy who has no friends masturbate to me. sick bastard


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Borgstede said:


> I would rather not have some old guy who has no friends masturbate to me. sick bastard


HAHAHAh thats what i thought meng , now stfu you's a bitch and you know it


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> HAHAHAh thats what i thought meng , now stfu you's a bitch and you know it


sorry not ten, but I am 17, and let me guess whats comming next a "stupid teenager" comment?


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Borgstede said:


> sorry not ten, but I am 17, and let me guess whats comming next a "stupid teenager" comment?


*Bro cmon man be quite, *


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Bro cmon man be quite, *


Fine I have reached a decision to call a truce with Punishment101 due to the fact that other people would like me too, a truce has been offered by me, and weather Punishment101 choses to accept it is up to him.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Borgstede said:


> Fine I have reached a decision to call a truce with Punishment101 due to the fact that other people would like me too, a truce has been offered by me, and weather Punishment101 choses to accept it is up to him.


*sits on edge of seat with popcorn*

This could get really good. 

Hey P101, Borg was really bad mouthing Tito earlier. 

I love drama. :thumb02:


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

:thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: 

BTW I would never bad mouth Tito, I love Tito and Team Punishment


----------



## Poet (May 29, 2007)

Without a doubt Karo was out of line. He needs to be a bit more humble outside the octagon, but inside he is still one the best imo.


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

One of the best, I dont know about that, but for sure in the top 10 of the UFC Welterweight class.


----------



## The 23 Enigma (Feb 25, 2007)

Man, I love his fights, but I really lost a lot of respect for him on the show.

"Do you know the things I could do to these idiots?"

"Come out here, I want to talk to you... NO, come out here."

Who the hell does he think he is? I don't care if its a 4 year old, you don't talk to some one like that. When I saw the commercial for the show, I thought maybe Nate playfully said something along the lines of fighting Karo, and Karo would take it personally. That wasn't te case. Karo was an all out piece of shit.


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

Borgstede said:


> For the first time in MMA I would love to see a tag team match, Karo & Manny vs. Nick and Nate, that would be a kickass fight, or I would just like to see them fight all in the same night.


HAHA...i never even thought about that idea. Or maybe a royal rumble...just kidding. Funny concept though.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

Id have to agree he came off like i love myself and im waaay to good for these young punks. Seriously saying do u know what i could do to these kids......c'mon, if that isnt full of yourself i dunno what is. He has lost my respect after that shitty outburst, i agree with Diaz.


----------



## tru1 (May 13, 2007)

heh, diaz all the way!


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

It'd be cool to see Nick Diaz fight Karo now.

Remember when Manny was losing it on one of the early shows about that 'Team Pulver Suck It'?


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

LivingDedMan said:


> It'd be cool to see Nick Diaz fight Karo now.
> 
> Remember when Manny was losing it on one of the early shows about that 'Team Pulver Suck It'?


Yea but thats not being a jerk, thats just showing how intense Manny can become when he needs to, that guy is dangerous when he get intense, I didnt think anything was wrong with that.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Am I the only one who thought the Nate/Karo feud was staged or provoked? Think about it. When they first introduced Karo they immediately gave us Nate's opinion on him and they both just happened to tell the camera that they have no beef with each other and then all the sudden they have beef. Imagine that.

Karo was just being Karo and some people are touchy feely and some people aren't. Nate was laughing and joking with him about how he was being touchy feely. He was saying stuff like "look at judo man over here grabbing my shoulder hahaha". He didn't make it clear that it was truly pissing him off. Karo prolly didn't think it was pissing him off. Then Nate all the sudden changes his attitude and postures up like he wants to fight him. He didn't ever tell Karo seriously to stop touching him until he put his fists up wanting to fight about it. If I was Karo I would be like WTF man you were laughing and joking 2 seconds ago and now all the sudden you're trying to act tough. 

All Nate had to do was say "hey man cut that out would ya it's getting on my nerves" he didn't have to puff his chest out and stand up like he was trying to fight him about it. Karo lost his cool, which I don't blame him. Then he lost his cool a little too much (prolly cuz the producers and other Spike guys were egging it all on).

Then Karo walks out and prolly talks to the guys he was with and realized he made himself look foolish and he wanted to call him out to talk to him in private man to man and Nate being the little punk bitch he is trying to act like a hardass just sits there as if Karo was trying to apologize for raping his mom or something. Then Karo got mad again, understandably. 

He thinks he deserves a certain type of respect being a UFC veteran, coming in as a coach, and being known as the guy who has never had a boring fight and he wasn't getting it from Nate. Nate was acting like a little spoiled prick and wouldn't talk to Karo like a man. Karo is 100% right when he says he would tool those kids because he would. Who the hell would beat Karo from that show? Nobody. And he knows it.

But Karo's always been cocky, I think the SpikeTV crew egged this shit on for ratings and I also think they prolly left some important scenes out that would explain why all the sudden they were no longer laughing and trying to fight each other.

That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Am I the only one who thought the Nate/Karo feud was staged or provoked? Think about it. When they first introduced Karo they immediately gave us Nate's opinion on him and they both just happened to tell the camera that they have no beef with each other and then all the sudden they have beef. Imagine that.
> 
> Karo was just being Karo and some people are touchy feely and some people aren't. Nate was laughing and joking with him about how he was being touchy feely. He was saying stuff like "look at judo man over here grabbing my shoulder hahaha". He didn't make it clear that it was truly pissing him off. Karo prolly didn't think it was pissing him off. Then Nate all the sudden changes his attitude and postures up like he wants to fight him. He didn't ever tell Karo seriously to stop touching him until he put his fists up wanting to fight about it. If I was Karo I would be like WTF man you were laughing and joking 2 seconds ago and now all the sudden you're trying to act tough.
> 
> ...


I think they immediatley gave Nate's thoughts on Karo because of their history together, that of course being that Nick, Nate's brother, lost a questionable call to Karo in a fight, and I am sure Nate thinks Karo should not have won that fight, so Nate might hold something against Karo for that reason, but I mean even more evidence that backs this story up for not being fake is Joe Lauzon's newspaper article he wrote in a Boston newspaper, the article link is in this topic somewhere, if you want to go ahead and look into that, In my opinion there is a 30% chance that this was stage, and a 70% chance that this was real, I dont know but I would be pretty pissed and a guy who won a fight he shouldnt have won and then having the guy who won the fight brag to your ass about beating that guy up, especially when its my bro, and I really wouldnt like someone putting their hands on me, especially while talking crap to me, and disrespecting me like Karo was doing to Nate. It could have been staged, but I dont think it was.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Borgstede said:


> I think they immediatley gave Nate's thoughts on Karo because of their history together, that of course being that Nick, Nate's brother, lost a questionable call to Karo in a fight, and I am sure Nate thinks Karo should not have won that fight, so Nate might hold something against Karo for that reason, but I mean even more evidence that backs this story up for not being fake is Joe Lauzon's newspaper article he wrote in a Boston newspaper, the article link is in this topic somewhere, if you want to go ahead and look into that, In my opinion there is a 30% chance that this was stage, and a 70% chance that this was real, I dont know but I would be pretty pissed and a guy who won a fight he shouldnt have won and then having the guy who won the fight brag to your ass about beating that guy up, especially when its my bro, and I really wouldnt like someone putting their hands on me, especially while talking crap to me, and disrespecting me like Karo was doing to Nate. It could have been staged, but I dont think it was.


You could be right I haven't seen that article yet I'll take a gander at that.


----------



## lazer (Apr 8, 2007)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> Karo Is The Man!!!!!



*He's an idiot... plain and simple.*

If you ever feel mad or anger towards *Karo's attitude*, ...then just go back and watch his fight with Georges St. Pierre... *givin' him a beatin'... oh ya!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## lazer (Apr 8, 2007)

Borgstede said:


> :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02:
> 
> BTW I would never bad mouth Tito, I love Tito and Team Punishment



Why not bad mouth *a very big mouth like Tito* in the UFC? …and actually a mouth that really had nothing intelligent to say over the years other than giving out disrespect for some very respectable people I might add. In certain ways he has brought a very immature image to the UFC over the years.

Is Tito the long lost brother to *Frank Trigg*???? …maybe.


A lot of people boo him now and well deserved …if that’s what he was working towards. ?? And he can forget about ever getting the title back again …he doesn’t have a chance in hell with the true level of comp in that division. Maybe Karo and Tito can form a tag team in WWF..?

:dunno:


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome to "reality" television.

Of course they cut and chopped that scene to make it look way worse or way more out of hand then it was. Thats what they do.


----------



## NewMoney24 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Maybe*

U may think Karo is a dick but he was messing with Nate for fun, but Nate decided to try and act like a badass and provoking shit. Obvisously like all meatheads they are not goin to look a bitch especially on TV. Also Karo was prolly going to apologize at the end but then again Nate tried acting hard and didnt want to talk like real men and proceded saying if Karo came close to him he would stick him. I hope they fight in the future and Karo puts him in his place cuz Nate isnt as badass as he thinks he is and he should have lost to Gray. I also think he is kinda bitter that his bro lost to Karo back in the day.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

NewMoney24 said:


> U may think Karo is a dick but he was messing with Nate for fun, but Nate decided to try and act like a badass and provoking shit. Obvisously like all meatheads they are not goin to look a bitch especially on TV. Also Karo was prolly going to apologize at the end but then again Nate tried acting hard and didnt want to talk like real men and proceded saying if Karo came close to him he would stick him. I hope they fight in the future and Karo puts him in his place cuz Nate isnt as badass as he thinks he is and he should have lost to Gray. I also think he is kinda bitter that his bro lost to Karo back in the day.



Karo made the best point in that whole scene.
He said something along the lines of "You don't act like a little punk, you pull me aside and let me know you have a problem with me touching you"

I am sure all Nate had to do was say hey Karo, I am not really a touchy feely guy so chill.


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> Karo made the best point in that whole scene.
> He said something along the lines of "You don't act like a little punk, you pull me aside and let me know you have a problem with me touching you"
> 
> I am sure all Nate had to do was say hey Karo, I am not really a touchy feely guy so chill.


That would rub Karo the wrong way too, I think... its just how he is... I cant believe there is 14 pages of this crap about Karo rofl. I think Damone stated it the best, Karo kicks ass in the octagon but if hes a bad character, simply dont cheer for him because his character wont prevent him from owning people in the octagon


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

14 pages? Karo's just turning heel, deal with it.


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> 14 pages? Karo's just turning heel, deal with it.


Turning heel? This isnt the WWE bro, this doesnt have story lines.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Borgstede said:


> Turning heel? This isnt the WWE bro, this doesnt have story lines.


how could I forget.....


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

lazer said:


> Why not bad mouth *a very big mouth like Tito* in the UFC? …and actually a mouth that really had nothing intelligent to say over the years other than giving out disrespect for some very respectable people I might add. In certain ways he has brought a very immature image to the UFC over the years.
> 
> Is Tito the long lost brother to *Frank Trigg*???? …maybe.
> 
> ...


All I know is that Tito has respect for people that are younger than him and tries to help them out, did you ever see TUF 3? Tito was a great coach during TUF3, the difference between Karo and Tito is Tito only gets into the peoples heads of his oppenents and most the time it works, but for people who he does not fight, he is very respectful of, Karo was just a dick for no reason.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Danificent said:


> That would rub Karo the wrong way too, I think... its just how he is... I cant believe there is 14 pages of this crap about Karo rofl. I think Damone stated it the best, Karo kicks ass in the octagon but if hes a bad character, simply dont cheer for him because his character wont prevent him from owning people in the octagon



kicks ass? htose almost double digit decision wins sure are kickass


----------

